# no connection



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

Check the network settings. Updates will not change your settings.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most likely incorrect driver for the usb wifi device.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If you make a fresh install and then go on the net without a good antivirus and firewall, you will likely pick up a virus before you are connected to download the updates.

I speak from experience.

I follow this routine! I download a good antivirus program and save it to a CD. Then,I format the hard drive with the Windows Installation CD. And install Windows.
When Windows is installed, I install the antivirus program from the CD,next.
Then, make sure that the firewall is turned on.
Now you can safely connect your computer to the internet and down-load the updates.

I formatted my h/d three times before I learned this lesson.


----------

